# Gum color in maltese



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What color is the gum color of your pup? Lisi has white to pink gums but Kitzi's are pink with a lot of black/blue. The roof of his mouth is also very dark whereas Lisi's is a lot lighter. (I am keeping notes for my vet so I just recently looked into their mouths well---DH usually brushes teeth so I don't pay attention to this area.) I am surprised at the color of Kitzel's gums & palate. I am wondering if this has to do w/pigmentation?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

When you described the darker color Sandi, pigmentation was the first thing that came to my mind. Snuggles gums tend to be a bit darker than Chrissy's which are pink. Snuggles will be 16 years old in the beginning of July and got a very clean bill of health last week when she went to the Vet for her shots.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> When you described the darker color Sandi, pigmentation was the first thing that came to my mind. Snuggles gums tend to be a bit darker than Chrissy's which are pink. Snuggles will be 16 years old in the beginning of July and got a very clean bill of health last week when she went to the Vet for her shots.


16 years and a clean bill of health!!!! I love hearing things like that!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to go check. Dewey and Laurels gum color is just nice and pink, no dark color. I bet it's pigment too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

If Lisi's gums are white or pale, she needs to see your vet..they should be pink whether she has extra pigment or not...Eva had pale gums due to low platelets...hope everything is okay.. They can have extra pigment in their mouths..my Rose has quite a bit in hers..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually April, it is Kitzi whose mouth is full of blue-black color. There is red/pink in places but more blue-black & the roof of his mouth is entirely black. His pigment is much better than Lisi's so I am assuming it is that. I will talk w/Dwt. in the US today to try & see if he knows, but I have a feeling he doesn't notice things like that!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a small look at what I am asking?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That is extra pigment..my Rosie's mouth looks like that..:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks April. I knew someone here would know!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

that looks like pigmentation but looks to be a nice colour on the gums


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray has black spots, but MiMi doesn't. Maybe it's a boy thing:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks just like Matilda's mouth, Maddie gums are a bit lighter but still pink


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Ray has black spots, but MiMi doesn't. Maybe it's a boy thing:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl: You always make me laugh!


----------

